# Ordered an Orbea Rise H30, then switched to Scor 4060 Z



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

I put a deposit down at the LBS last week on an H30 that should be here in May. Orbea is upping the price on this model by $400 so my LBS let me lock in at the now former price $5299. The wait is going to be long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

I went back to the LBS and ended up switching my order to a Scor 4060 Z LT SLX build. This shop sells a lot of BMC bikes and had a couple of Scor analog bikes in stock, as well as one ebike version, which was already sold. It’s a good looking bike and the specs for the price is attractive. So I switched. I know that’s a little impulsive but that’s what I did. It should be here in April. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

Silent Drone said:


> I went back to the LBS and ended up switching my order to a Scor 4060 Z LT SLX build. This shop sells a lot of BMC bikes and had a couple of Scor analog bikes in stock, as well as one ebike version, which was already sold. It’s a good looking bike and the specs for the price is attractive. So I switched. I know that’s a little impulsive but that’s what I did. It should be here in April.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! I never heard of that brand before this, it’s a great looking bike. Make sure to provide an update with your thoughts on the bike when you get it.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Moosedriver said:


> Congrats! I never heard of that brand before this, it’s a great looking bike. Make sure to provide an update with your thoughts on the bike when you get it.


It’s a little risky and impulsive, since the bike is so new, but this is mitigated by the fact that I’m dealing with a good independent shop, with which I have a good history. The bike looks great on paper and I guess I’ll find out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

I would love to, but I have never been able to select a size to order! If I had to have common sense, that would inform me they are N/A, but I think it's popular to day that common sense is well, common or universal!


----------

